# Ribs in rub for days.



## jim p (Aug 21, 2013)

I am thinking of making ribs for a party on the Sunday before Labor day.  I am camping that weekend and time will be tight.  I was thinking of applying the rub on Friday before I leave and then smoking them Sunday when I return from camping.  Is 2 days too long to leave rub on ribs, St. Luis cut?   Conversely , how little time can the rub be on the ribs and still attain the desired effect?  Will 1 hr be enough?   I can rub them and let them sit while the smoker comes up to temp?Thank you for your help.Jim


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 21, 2013)

I apply my rub right before I put the meat in the smoker. I used to do it the day/night before, but have found it makes no difference flavor wise. 

With that said you can rub them down and wrap them up before you leave and they will be fine when you get back. 

Another side note, when I go camping I pre-season any meats I plan on smoking at camp. Mainly because its easier and cleaner to do in the kitchen than on a rock (we dry cp or boat-in camp) or whatever there is in the campsite.


----------



## smoking b (Aug 21, 2013)

I personally wouldn't let ribs go for 2 days once I applied rub but ymmv. I put my rub on while the smoker is warming up & the ribs turn out great


----------



## turnandburn (Aug 21, 2013)

i left some spares in rub over the weekend, i forgot about them, and smoked them and they tasted pretty hammy...lol. not like it was bad but it was interesting to say the least.. it was like i bit into a ham steak..lol.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 21, 2013)

There are no safety or quality issues with leaving rub on a couple of days. There are restaurants that do it all the time, it is effectively a Dry Brine. The Ribs absorb all the spices and develop a great flavor and tenderness as a result. On the flip side is the crowd that feels the Meat flavor is most important with the rub as a compliment to the meat. These guys apply rub just before smoking. Bottom line do as you wish, you will have great Ribs either way...JJ


----------



## themule69 (Aug 21, 2013)

As long as you do not have a lot of salt. You can do it ether way. A heavy salt rub will pull the moisture out.
Happy smoken.

David


----------



## jim p (Aug 22, 2013)

Thank you for the responses.  I am running scared of leaving the rub on for 2 days.  I think I will rub while the smoke gets up to temp, Time permitting I may let the smoker run for 90 min beofre I put the ribs on, and try to maximize rub to rib time.


----------

